# norton won't remove



## ayush_chh (Sep 29, 2007)

i had norton 2007 on my system, and due to some problem i unintalled it, now the problem is that uninstallation was incomplete and now i m unable to remove it even with norton removal tool...so i can't install any other antivirus.

please help


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 29, 2007)

Use ccleaner from www.ccleaner.com.Good free software for removing unwanted reg entries.


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 29, 2007)

guide me guys ....whr in registry can i find the norton entries
or
sud i search it in registry and remove all the entries that it finds.....


@cool_G5.......the link doesn't work 4 me(please check)


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 29, 2007)

sorry it's www.ccleaner.com  It was just my mistake.Run ccleaner & delete the entries which it found.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 29, 2007)

just removing Norton entry from Add/remove using registry won't help you.

You need to complete uninstall ur Norton antivirus. Run norton installation setup ...and reinstall Norton.

After that, use norton removal tool to completely remove ur norton.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 29, 2007)

well how to delete it from the registry can anyone please help.well i have installed the norton2007 trial version.after some days i uninstalled it.now if i install it it says trial period over.so is there a way to uninstall it completely from registry.


----------



## viruses (Sep 29, 2007)

you need to remove it from youruninistaller


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 30, 2007)

just use norton removal tool  and it will delete all norton refistry entries


----------



## anandk (Sep 30, 2007)

reinstall the same norton. then use norton uninstalr to remove it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 30, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> reinstall the same norton. then use norton uninstalr to remove it.


+1 for this solution.
I have suggested same in mine above post.

But he has a trial Norton suit...which is expired now.

I will suggest you to get a pirated norton..install it again and than use norton un-installer.Well but dont blame me..that I am promoting piracy


----------



## dreams (Sep 30, 2007)

Thnx 4 all the tries..

Norton gets installed in the name of Symantec for all the shared files and folders.

To completely remove Norton there are 2 ways..

1. Boot ur computer in safe mode and run the Norton removal tool. (The latest version runs in Safe mode) This should solve the problem.

Sometimes u get a runtime error when running the removal tool in safemode. If yes follow the second step.

2. 

A. First remove the Symantec entries frm your registry.
(Take a backup and then proceed)

Navigate to HKLM\Software -- Look for Symantec, SymNRT folders-- Delete the entries.

Navigate to HKCU\Software -- Look for Symantec, SymNRT folders-- Delete the entries.

B. Now we have to clear the Symantec folders.(Some may be hidden)

Search for,

C:\Program files
C:\Program files\common files\Symantec
C:\Documents & Settings\All users\Symantec temporary files
C:\Documents & Settings\All users\Application data\Symantec shared

Delete all the above mentioned folders..some files don't delete, restart computer and try..

Then run the latest removal tool. That's it.

Note - *www.symantec.com/symnrt

Let me know if any doubts or if this worked or didn't worked


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 1, 2007)

@ dreams

in registry

i found only 'symantec' under HKLM\Software.....deleted it.

in program files

found all the three folders and deleted them.....BUT the problem still persists

i think i'll hav to reinstall and then uninstall norton again   as said by others..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't you know that Norton is a virus in itself?


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 1, 2007)

thats why i want to remove it.....


----------



## dreams (Oct 1, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> @ dreams
> 
> in registry
> 
> ...


Did you run the removal tool after deleting the folders???

Did you try running the removal tool in safe mode?????

Let me know what happens when you run the removal tool.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Didn't you know that Norton is a virus in itself?


Norton is itself a Virus....I too agree..But this Virus is like the bacteria in our body..Bacteria is needed for our well being.

Don't think I am boasting abt Symantec since I work for them..But got amazed myself how this product is used by millions of users all over the world.

Stupendous support by customers.

@ayush_chh

Please try the steps and let me know.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 2, 2007)

its working man....thanks dreams....thanks a lot


----------



## dreams (Oct 2, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> its working man....thanks dreams....thanks a lot



Tht's gr8 man..U r welcum..kudos 2 U..

Let me know which stesp worked 4 u.

TIA


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 3, 2007)

after removing the reg entries and the folders from prog_files and doc&set....

i ran the norton removal tool and it was done....


----------

